# migraine - beta blockers



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

would like to ask you a quick question if possible? 
I suffer from migraines and I cope by taking zomig in table form. This usually eases my head and sickness after about 3 hours. I have had 2 failed ICSI attempts and during both 2ww I had a terrible migraine. It was so stressful and I was at the out of hours surgery and at the docs but of course they would not give me anything because I could have been pregnant. Both time the migraine lasted 3 full days and nights. 
I am going to have DE ICSI soon and am really really dreading this happening again. A few years ago my Dr was going to prescribe Beta Blocker for me for my migraines but when I got them home and read the possible side effects I chickened out. I just wonder If I could start taking them now would they have any effect on my next cycle. Could I take Beta Blockers if I was having a cycle and then if I did get pregnant. This time I am also going to take at least 3 weeks off work. I am going to self cert myself for one week and my doc has told me she will give me a line for the next two. Both prev cycles I went back to work during my 2ww and this probably contributed to the attacks.
To be honest the thought of another migraine without any medication terrifies me. I took lots of paracetemaol but it does not touch it.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is what I answered a few days ago to a lady needing beta blockers for a heart condition....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253268.0

You need to consult with a specialist about what you can take for migraine - the hormone changes in pregnancy and treatment can cause migraine and it must be a misery, but obviously you don't want anything to risk the baby.

I remember having a 5 day, over one eye and nauseous headache, that was total misery, in my first cycle - and I only get mild migraine (if such a thing exists). I don't get laid up in bed. I have a friend who suffers really severe migraines and I do really understand how awful they are. 

I have been having a look through the summaries of product characteristics for various products - the first one on the market of the Zomig type was sumatriptan - the SPC for that says there are data for 1000 exposures in the first trimester.

This is the wording - not completely conclusive.....

''Post-marketing data from the use of sumatriptan during the first trimester in over 1,000 women are available. Although these data contain insufficient information to draw definitive conclusions, they do not point to an increased risk of congenital defects. Experience with the use of sumatriptan in the second and third trimester is limited.
Evaluation of experimental animal studies does not indicate direct teratogenic effects or harmful effects on peri- and postnatal development. However, embryofoetal viability might be affected in the rabbit (see section 5.3). Administration of sumatriptan should only be considered if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than any possible risk to the foetus.''

You could also ask for some stronger pain killers that are relatively safe in pregnancy to use occasionally.

I hope you find an answer. A proper detailed search of all the available options, by going through the medicines information department in the pharmacy of you local hospital, would be the best bet.

It will give you all the information you and your doctor need to make a decision on a treatment plan for you and be individualised to your history.


----------



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you very much, this has been very helpful


----------

